# Was sind die Unterschiede zwischen diesen beiden DLAN Kits?



## UltraPhilSKill (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin dran interessiert, mir ein DLAN Starter-Kit zu kaufen. Die besten Bewertungen auf Amazon hatten diese beiden Kits:
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004D0ZRRE/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers
http://www.amazon.de/Devolo-AVplus-...8Z6Q/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1351092008&sr=8-8

Warum ist solch ein großer Preisunterschied vorhanden? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Als einzigen Unterschied erkenne ich nur beim teureren die Steckdose, die man weiterbenutzen kann.

MfG


----------



## cems7up (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, weshalb so ein grosser Preisunterschied, aber was ich dir sagen kann ist, dass die Devolo bei mir schon seit einem Jahr ohne jegliche Unterbrechung ihren Dienst verrichten. Bis jetzt noch kein einziges Problem gehabt! 

Von TP-Link weiss ich, das die WLAN Router preisleistunsmäßig sehr gut sein sollen, vllt gilt das auch für DLAN Produkte von TPLINK...


----------



## ich111 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte die TP Link oder ähnliche zum testen (einen guten Deal mit dem Verkäufer gemacht: Wenns nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit funktioniert durfte ichs zurückgeben): Surfen etc funktionierte wunderbar, beim Spielen hatte ich aber einen Ping, der 9999 niemals unterschritt (mehr zeigt BC2 nicht an), das kann aber genau so gut daran liegen, dass mein PC an einem andern Sicherungskasten als der Router hing


----------



## der_yappi (25. Oktober 2012)

Unterschiede?


Der Hersteller (devolo vs TP-Link)
Devolo hat Adapter MIT integrierter Steckdose / TP-Link nicht
evtl (und ich betone *EVTL*) ist im inneren ein anderer Chipsatz verbaut der aber den HomePlug-Standard AV200 unterstützt
Ich persönlich nutze solche Adapter seit der ersten generation mit 14MBit (brutto)
Und das ausschließlich von devolo - bisher immer


----------



## Scroll (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich wurde die devolo nehmen einfach da sie eine integrierte steckdose haben. Soviel ich mal gelesen habe kann es zu problemen kommen wenn man die adapter in eine mehrfachsteckdose einsteckt wie z.B. Verbindungsabbruche oder sehr langsames netzwerk. Mit den devolo umgehst du das, du steckst einfach die mehrfachsteckdose in den adapter von devolo rein also steckdose->adapter->mehrfachsteckdose


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Ich wurde die devolo nehmen einfach da sie eine integrierte steckdose haben. Soviel ich mal gelesen habe kann es zu problemen kommen wenn man die adapter in eine mehrfachsteckdose einsteckt wie z.B. Verbindungsabbruche oder sehr langsames netzwerk. Mit den devolo umgehst du das, du steckst einfach die mehrfachsteckdose in den adapter von devolo rein also steckdose->adapter->mehrfachsteckdose


 
Das ist die Empfehlung von Devolo.
Ich hatte weder mit den 14er noch den 85ern oder 200ern AV Adaptern Probleme mit Steckerleisten
Früher hing der PC und das DSL Modem via DLAN über eine Steckerleiste am Netz -> Null Probleme
Heute hängen der DVB-C Receiver (LAN Anschluss) und mein BluRay Player auch mit den Devolos an einer Steckerleiste am Netz -> wieder keine Probleme


----------



## UltraPhilSKill (26. Oktober 2012)

Gibt es abgesehen vom Aussehen und der Steckdose Leistungsunterschiede?


----------



## der_yappi (26. Oktober 2012)

Schwer zu sagen...
Müsstest mal Google fragen und nach Benchmarks kucken.
Außerdem kommt es IMMER auf die Verkabelung im eigenen Haus / der eigenen Wohnung an.

Was bei mir mit 120MBit läuft kann bei dir mit 130 oder nur 100MBit laufen. Das hängt von deinen Gegebenheiten ab.


----------



## Scroll (26. Oktober 2012)

der_yappi schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die Empfehlung von Devolo.
> Ich hatte weder mit den 14er noch den 85ern oder 200ern AV Adaptern Probleme mit Steckerleisten
> Früher hing der PC und das DSL Modem via DLAN über eine Steckerleiste am Netz -> Null Probleme
> Heute hängen der DVB-C Receiver (LAN Anschluss) und mein BluRay Player auch mit den Devolos an einer Steckerleiste am Netz -> wieder keine Probleme



Ja gut, das wusste ich nicht, ich kenne es nur so wie ich es eben gelesen habe  dann wurde ich evtl mal die tplink ausprobieren und es testen wie die leitungen so reagieren und es probleme geben wird


----------



## dot (28. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt auch eine Version mit integrierter Steckdose von TP-Link => http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=1SF6B2KXFNF4BDM62SN8

Das ist also kein Argument 

Probiers doch einfach mal aus, hast ja ueber das Internet 2 Wochen Rueckgaberecht.

PS: Hab kein Problem mit den oben verlinkten Set.


----------

